# Homebrew Sources.



## Fech89 (Feb 28, 2012)

Does anyone have any trustworthy sources, My raws guy is no longer around and I need to find someone with USP rated products with >99% purity.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## upstate (Feb 28, 2012)

check with the sponsors bro....   youy got info on how to homebrew?   trying to save a few bux...


----------



## brundel (Feb 28, 2012)

Its is against the rules of this forum to ask about or discuss sources for illegal substances. PLease refrain from doing so in the future or you will be infracted and potentially banned.

Thanks.


----------

